

Home Pages Suck - bwelford
http://www.searchenginepeople.com/blog/home-pages-suck.html

======
loup-vaillant
It looks like they recommend the use of the permanent 301 redirection for a
_temporary_ redirection. This could be interpreted as a misuse, and search
engines may not like it (like <meta> keywords).

------
bwelford
The comment on the 301 redirection is interesting. A 302 redirection would
imply that the original URL should be maintained since the redirection to
another URL is temporary and will be reversed. In this case, the next
redirection when it comes along will be to yet another URL. Provided this
process is maintained, what we have is a series of permanent redirections with
never a reversion to a prior URL.

------
bwelford
Just for clarification, as the author of the post, I should point out that
this is a guest post and it is most unlikely they would change IMHO.

However I am applying the technique on 4 other blogs and carefully monitoring
the results. So far all seems to be functioning well.

------
SlyShy
Declared by Searchenginepeople.com, which, I might note, does have a home
page. ;)

~~~
pmichaud
Obviously you didn't read the article. He was using it in the sense of
"sucking visitors from the home page to the meaty content of the site," not in
the colloquial sense.

~~~
SlyShy
Obviously I wasn't clear enough in what I was referring to. Their blog page
(not the site root, but the blog root) isn't following the setup they advise.
<http://www.searchenginepeople.com/blog> That's understandable, because it's
not as if they had time to change their site right away, but I was just
pointing it out.

